# MTB Tandem



## ostwandlager (Oct 24, 2010)

*Hello, nice to have found your site. 
Greatings*


----------



## ostwandlager (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Bike looks great.

In the US, I would consider the stare down from your stoker almost in the category of "getting the stink eye"

Have fun

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the site. You certainly have a beautiful area to ride. We love our ECDM and hope you enjoy yours.
Ed and Pat Gifford


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Ventana - Hurray!


----------



## ostwandlager (Oct 24, 2010)

yes...


----------

